# Posts Keep Requiring Admin Review



## herroiamengrish (Nov 19, 2013)

Any way this can deactivated as it is the most annoying thing. Also irritating as I will be contributing to my own thread/s often.

Thanks


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

herroiamengrish said:


> post will show once reviewed by Admin


Not sure what this threads about?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

will be due to the low post count


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Pity it hadnt happened to yhe where can I buy winny thread I just replied to


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

herroiamengrish said:


> Any way this can deactivated as it is the most annoying thing. Also irritating as I will be contributing to my own thread/s often.
> 
> Thanks


No. It's simply a process that needs to be gone though. It will reduce as your post count rises. Try to avoid links in your posts as this will trigger the review procedure on occasion.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

johnnya said:


> Pity it hadnt happened to yhe where can I buy winny thread I just replied to


What 'Can I buy winny thread?'


----------



## herroiamengrish (Nov 19, 2013)

thanks for the fast reply SwAn1, Edinburgh and johnnya.

EDIT: Ok Mingster, thanks.


----------



## StuOwen86 (Apr 13, 2014)

I've been getting it quite a few times but nothing seems to get reviewed yet, but I don't mind if it keeps the spamming down.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Mingster said:


> What 'Can I buy winny thread?'


No she is still mourning after the loss of Mandela.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

herroiamengrish said:


> Any way this can deactivated as it is the most annoying thing. Also irritating as I will be contributing to my own thread/s often.
> 
> Thanks


You'll also need to stop putting aas prices in your posts.


----------



## herroiamengrish (Nov 19, 2013)

noted.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Mingster said:


> What 'Can I buy winny thread?'


Not telling...lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

johnnya said:


> Not telling...lol


It's ok. It's already gone


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I have just been in and checked the moderate queue, and it is now empty. If your post hasn't yet appeared then I would suggest that you re-post it.

Also a couple of tips to avoid getting a post into moderation:

1/. no URLs

2/. no mentions, like @Mingster

3/. don't upload images through tapatalk - these post links to the tapatalk image server they don't upload the picture to UK-M

4/. if quoting a post with any of these in it, remove them before posting.

Normally once you reach Bronze level this moderation will drop off dramatically, however it can happen on a random basis for all users from time to tim as a spot check.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> I have just been in and checked the moderate queue, and it is now empty. If your post hasn't yet appeared then I would suggest that you re-post it.
> 
> Also a couple of tips to avoid getting a post into moderation:
> 
> ...


Number 3 really? I've always used tapatalk to upload pics and they've always come fine?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Number 3 really? I've always used tapatalk to upload pics and they've always come fine?


As per the last sentence :tongue: :lol: this is only in your lead up to Bronze membership. Tapatalk used to upload the images correctly, but changed it all around with v4 I believe, so it now posts an external URL.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> As per the last sentence :tongue: :lol: this is only in your lead up to Bronze membership. Tapatalk used to upload the images correctly, but changed it all around with v4 I believe, so it now posts an external URL.


Ahhhh okay am on low carbs!! Ignore me lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ahhhh okay am on low carbs!! Ignore me lol


yeah yeah, that old excuse. :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> yeah yeah, that old excuse. :lol:


Damn Sussed already !! :cursing:


----------



## herroiamengrish (Nov 19, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> I have just been in and checked the moderate queue, and it is now empty. If your post hasn't yet appeared then I would suggest that you re-post it.
> 
> Also a couple of tips to avoid getting a post into moderation:
> 
> ...


Good to hear.

My posts waiting for moderation haven't popped up yet, should I wait a while or go ahead and repost?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

herroiamengrish said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> My posts waiting for moderation haven't popped up yet, should I wait a while or go ahead and repost?


You'll need to re-write the one where you mention the winny prices. See my previous post.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

herroiamengrish said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> My posts waiting for moderation haven't popped up yet, should I wait a while or go ahead and repost?


I would suggest that because the moderation queues look like this:



then you probably need to repost them. If they dont show, let me know in here and I'll go check again. :thumb:


----------



## herroiamengrish (Nov 19, 2013)

thanks guuwyyz


----------



## solidss (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm also having a problem with posting at the "Testosterone and Steroid" section...clicking "submit thread" and getting a blank web page, no "Requiring Admin Review ", nothing.


----------



## Smegma_bell (Apr 30, 2014)

Can't mention you in a post so have to quote you.

What can moderators see with regards to IP addresses and locations?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Smegma_bell said:


> Can't mention you in a post so have to quote you.
> 
> What can moderators see with regards to IP addresses and locations?


Not anything we can tell you unfortunately


----------



## Smegma_bell (Apr 30, 2014)

DiggyV said:


> Not anything we can tell you unfortunately


But can it be done if I gave you a date privately. If someone hacked my account would you know where it came from?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Smegma_bell said:


> But can it be done if I gave you a date privately. If someone hacked my account would you know where it came from?


The problem with most ISPs is that they recycle the IPs regularly, so IPs will move around a location pretty often..However we can tell whether is Sheffield or Leeds for example.

As soon as you hit Bronze - which has to be pretty soon, PMM me with more details. Or alternatively report this post using the little exclamation in a triangle and fill in more details in the 'reason' field that will pop up.


----------



## Smegma_bell (Apr 30, 2014)

DiggyV said:


> The problem with most ISPs is that they recycle the IPs regularly, so IPs will move around a location pretty often..However we can tell whether is Sheffield or Leeds for example.
> 
> As soon as you hit Bronze - which has to be pretty soon, PMM me with more details. Or alternatively report this post using the little exclamation in a triangle and fill in more details in the 'reason' field that will pop up.


Really. A general geographical location would be a massive massive help. Thank you. Think it's 3 days before I hit bronze. I know the date and time it happened so will tell you all the info then. Thanks


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Smegma_bell said:
 

> Really. A general geographical location would be a massive massive help. Thank you. Think it's 3 days before I hit bronze. I know the date and time it happened so will tell you all the info then. Thanks


not any more you wont.


----------

